# im new =)



## hardworker09 (Aug 18, 2010)

hey whats up im new to this
  im 19 years old i weigh 226 pounds i bench press 545 pounds repping it for 4 times and on incling its 395pounds for rep of 5 and i squat 800 on a full box squat rep of 7 and my body fat is at 10 % !!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*hardworker09* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 18, 2010)

hardworker09 said:


> hey whats up im new to this
> im 19 years old i weigh 226 pounds i bench press 545 pounds repping it for 4 times and on incling its 395pounds for rep of 5 and i squat 800 on a full box squat rep of 7 and my body fat is at 10 % !!


 
damn, if those stats are real...
wtf??? your a freak
btw...how tall are you? any pics?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## hardworker09 (Aug 19, 2010)

k im looken to cut up i weigh 226 at 10% bf im looken to get to 6% bf ans stay above 220 BUT i keep asking the same question is cause im wanna know witch cutter would work the best  for me HCG,CLENTERBOL OR CITOMEL in a stack with my own(  parabolin and turnabolin)  and what is a beter TEST to get cut test suspention or prop ?? that what  im trying to figure out


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 21, 2010)

hardworker09 said:


> k im looken to cut up i weigh 226 at 10% bf im looken to get to 6% bf ans stay above 220 BUT i keep asking the same question is cause im wanna know witch cutter would work the best for me HCG,CLENTERBOL OR CITOMEL in a stack with my own( parabolin and turnabolin) and what is a beter TEST to get cut test suspention or prop ?? that what im trying to figure out


 
your 19 right?
stay away for now. you can do more then you think naturally at that age. just train hard, zero in on fine tuning your diet, and if your looking to cut up...just go to the training forum and post there for advice on diet and cardio schemes to help get you where you want to be. 
there are plenty of ways to do this without using any gear. 
stay away from the sauce for now. you will regret using it so early one day. 
hang in there. train natty a few more years.


----------



## hardworker09 (Aug 22, 2010)

but i already have all this shit and for the modeling i do they want me to better faster and my family counts on me maken that money so i need to do what it takes thats why im trying to take this stuff i have the parabolan and turnabolin AND test prop and i just need to know what of the 3 are a good cutter ?? THE HCG , CLEN OR CYTOMEL ????


----------



## ScorpionKing (Aug 22, 2010)

19 ! already big as hell and wants info on steriods. You might consider a different course to take. Thats my 2 cents!


----------



## hardworker09 (Aug 22, 2010)

lol thanks guys but thats the only advice i need is whats the best cutter,,,
 hcg clen or cytomel


----------



## MDR (Aug 23, 2010)

Try adjusting your diet.


----------



## hardworker09 (Aug 23, 2010)

i have for the past like 2 weeks ive been eating eggs in the morning chicken and yogurt for lunch and fish for dinner and in between i have protien shakes so my diets ok i guess but i wanna get past just cut u know i wanna be sherded and dry !!! and i know HCG, CLEN AND CYTOMEL CAN DO THAT BUT WICH ONE IS BEST WITH WHAT IM GUNNA BE TAKING ???????????


----------



## MDR (Aug 23, 2010)

You should not be taking anything.


----------



## hardworker09 (Aug 24, 2010)

i know i shouldnt but i need to be better faster and i wanna know whats the better one is it hcg clen or cytomel


----------



## MDR (Aug 24, 2010)

Try being honest with people, and you might get a straight answer.  Post your diet, full workout routine, ect.  And you are not new, you already posted the same thing in the Anabolic forum.  Lying is not a great way to get people to help you.


----------



## hardworker09 (Aug 24, 2010)

lol im new ive only been on this site for less than a mounth thats new lol and i have posted EVERYTHING  and still cant get a stright anwser on what i ask .......

im 19 i weigh 226 pounds at 10% bf my diet is 6 egg whites LIGHT CARBS from yogurt in morning protien shake post morning workout then lunch chicken breast slices from my formen grill NO CARBS then another work out from the MMA class i teach and then another protien shake and for dinner i have fish from my formen grill NO CARBS im looken to decrease my bf to about 5% and keep my weight above 220 

so i bought parabolin and turnabolin and test prop but i wanna know whats the best cutter hcg clen or cytomel,, im leaning more towards hcg ??


----------



## MDR (Aug 24, 2010)

You have gotten plenty of good advice.  It is up to you if you don't want to hear it.  Good luck.


----------



## john200 (Aug 28, 2010)

welcome


----------

